# USAA Insurance



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

__


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

If you get in a wreck between rides - push phone off button, rip uber tag from windshield, stuff phone and tag in glove box. Uber what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

The Ladies Only Forum may be available soon ...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> USAA is a GREAT bank by the way and also provides auto insurance coverage to anyone who is prior service or a spouse of an ex-military member.
> 
> I just changed my GEICO policy to them in order to make use of their ride share rider.
> My full coverage with them will be costing me about $100 more a year than Geico for similar policies (booo  ) plus an additional $8 a month ( yay!  ) for a ride share eider coverage
> ...


what states will USAA cover this ride share in


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> USAA is a GREAT bank by the way and also provides auto insurance coverage to anyone who is prior service or a spouse of an ex-military member.
> 
> I just changed my GEICO policy to them in order to make use of their ride share rider.
> My full coverage with them will be costing me about $100 more a year than Geico for similar policies (booo  ) plus an additional $8 a month ( yay!  ) for a ride share eider coverage
> ...


I've been w/ USAA for years.  They are great! I hope they roll the ride share coverage to Cali soon . How did you find out about this?


----------



## Candee (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank 


DenverDiane said:


> USAA is a GREAT bank by the way and also provides auto insurance coverage to anyone who is prior service or a spouse of an ex-military member.
> 
> I just changed my GEICO policy to them in order to make use of their ride share rider.
> My full coverage with them will be costing me about $100 more a year than Geico for similar policies (booo  ) plus an additional $8 a month ( yay!  ) for a ride share eider coverage
> ...


thank you so much for this info. I have USAA. In the process of becoming a new driver, but Uber/Houston is very frustrating.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Gemgirlla please "UnLike" @DenverDiane's post above.

For explanation, see
https://uberpeople.net/threads/denver-diane.16613/page-3#post-228086


----------

